# selling plakats cheap, im moving need your help! cheap!!



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

im moving this monday and i need to sell my pair of red plakats asap! my new apartment does not allow pets of anykind so im going to have to move my fish around.. anyways ive included pics of them below.. i need them to ship by tomorrow or the next day i will even pay the shipping cost.. im asking for $25... negotiable... please pm me if interested..










Please someone help me i want these guys to go to a good home.. i can only accept paypal...


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

They are beautiful and Plakats live a nice long time. To bad I live in Canada they are beauties.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

i cant ship them to you from texas? i will pay the shippin cost if i can i just want them to go to a loving home, they are my babies...


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Nope, no live animals, plant etc can cross the border. Some people ship plants but have to have certification to do so and its very very expensive. I am sure you will have someone close to you interested as they are very nice fish.

I currently have a blue Plakat and have to say they are one very sturdy betta in my opinion. 

Hope you find nice homes for them.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks just hope someone on here can give my kids a good home, im running out of time..


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

What do you keep these bettas in currently?

If its something really small you could sneak them in there if they are not in a tank and keep them till you find the right home for them.

Bettas are the easiest fish to move and keep. Even if it means keeping them in a 1 or 2 gal heated compartment for a short time.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

no this guys checks the apartments on a regular basis.. hes kinda nuts but the place is nice.. please someone take my babies.. ill go down to $20 and remember ill pay the shipping... praying someone helps me out and soon...


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

They are beautiful and I would take them in a heart beat if I had any money, have always has a soft spot for plakats, but I just bought two new females and can't dish out the cash right now(would have the space just not the cash)...but I would think it wouldn't be hard to find someone in your area to take them...maybe a close neighbor or relative, good luck with housing your beauties!


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

im not going to be around any fish friendly people thinking my only chance is going to be a member on this forum


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

is there any tears in their fin as of now?


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

no i just took this picture tonight and i can take more if you would like. i would like to ship tomorrow though and i only have paypal i have to be out of this apartment by sunday morning and i gurantee arrival to your door by monday.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

the female as of this minute:









and the male:









please let me know if you want these guys and i can ship them in the morning.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sold!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

YAY! glad you found someone to take them for you :-D ...are you sure you wanna ship saturday? Won't they end up sitting in the post office over Sunday?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope you find them all loving homes...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on finding a home for them! If, for some reason, it doesn't work out I would be interested.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OHHHH - my lucky day! Just bought & paid for this beautiful pair - can't WAIT to get them!!! 

Thanks for such a terrific deal, Landon!!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmm? I paid for it yesterday...


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope we are not getting scammed.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

So who got them?


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Uh oh.. I knew this sounded fishy.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

this can't be good. so who won the pair?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

kathstew said:


> So who got them?


I think no one.



briser said:


> Uh oh.. I knew this sounded fishy.


Yeah to good to be true.



mernincrazy8525 said:


> this can't be good. so who won the pair?


I think no one. This dude post it on another forum last night too. Why would he do that? Scammer...!!!


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, in case anyone didn't notice, the first pics have the male & female in the same cup.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG - I paid for them last night as well after Landon pm'ing me to tell me the other guy (anbu) had not paid for them!!! 

And no tracking number yet as promised. 

Needless to say, I am IRATE!!!!!


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

If you paid for them through Paypal you both can contact Paypal and tell them what happened, give them a link to this thread even. Paypal will try and help.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Should have known when he said his post office would take them till 8:00 pm!!!! 

Have sent Landon a PM & I BETTER hear back in a hurry! 

Will check with PayPal pretty soon here & see what's up. 

Yeah, why would he post them on the other site at 3:52 A.M. this morning when I paid for this before 6:30 P.M. yesterday evening????!!!!! 

Grrrrrr............ This is just making me P.O.'d!!!!!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

How could he send you the tracking number as soon as he got the money if he wasn't even shipping the bettas until the next morning....


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Never received my tracking number as promise also.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

briser said:


> How could he send you the tracking number as soon as he got the money if he wasn't even shipping the bettas until the next morning....


because i sent it to him the night before


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

anbu said:


> because i sent it to him the night before


Yeah, but you need to actually SHIP the item in order to get a tracking number. So he wouldn't have been able to give you it until after he shipped it the next morning, but he promised it to you as soon as you paid him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

:roll: Maybe someone from another forum got them.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> :roll: Maybe someone from another forum got them.


more like someone from another forum got scammed too.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is a copy of the pm he sent me yesterday at 11:40 A.M.:

Landon21
Junior Member



Join Date: Mar 2011
Location: Oklahoma City
Posts: 153
hey
the guy who wants them hasnt sent me the paypal yet, and i need to **** these guys today? would you be interested?


And he charged ME $22.00 to cover PayPal fees!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Did anyone notice the typo? lol!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> lol! Did anyone notice the typo? lol!


Yeah, I did - thought it was pretty funny also!!! 

You can receive a tracking number before an item is actually shipped if the seller has an account with U.S.P.S. & is able to print out a shipping label from home. 

Just opened a PayPal dispute regarding this. Hopefully, I get my $22.00 back!

Boy, I should have KNOWN when they said the seller wasn't verified!!!!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I saw the same thing... I open a file dispute too.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

anbu said:


> I saw the same thing... I open a file dispute too.


GOOD - hopefully, we will BOTH get our money back!!!!

Hey, is there a way to report this guy to the admin. of this forum?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok, just reported this guy's O.P. to the admins. Hopefully, he receives a lifetime BAN - not that he will care since he already has our money!!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

the only thing I don't get is why isn't he posting to try and fix this and tell you guys what the deal was?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> the only thing I don't get is why isn't he posting to try and fix this and tell you guys what the deal was?


Because he's a THIEF!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

did you guys pm him to settle this. check if he is on the site and i will check to. then you can send him a pm.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> did you guys pm him to settle this. check if he is on the site and i will check to. then you can send him a pm.


I just sent him a pm - not that I expect an answer any time soon!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Why tolerate with scammer?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I sent him a PM yesterday... no reply. He was on the other forum last night and 3 hours ago.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well you should each (anbu and lion mom) get a decent answer out of him and then you can compare what he said with each other and see if they match up.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got this in my e-mail - somehow I DOUBT I will ever see my $22.00!!! 

Anyway, here is the message:

please note that i am refunding you your money, my paypal account was never validated by my bank account so i can do nothing with the money. however when i get paid in the next two weeks i will open a bank account and you have my word i will refund your money. just please give me a chance, i didnt want things to work out like this. sorry again.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well it least it was a solid answer. but maybe you should ask who is getting the fish? is it anbu or a person from the other forum? and he says you will get your money back so that is good!


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

guys my paypal wasnt verified meaning that i can receive money but do nothing with it, i didnt know i had to connect it to a bank account which i do not have at the moment. i just got to my new place and am starting a new job tomorrow, i feel bad for what has happened and im broke at the moment but my first check is going to resolving this, just please give me some time.. i cant say how sorry i am, im ashamed at my stupidity.. its going to take time but i swear on my word i will resolve this.. i was talking to you guys while i was moving furniture and figured whoever sent it first would get the pair and id refund the other, but now i cant go with either option.. just please give me time...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> well it least it was a solid answer. but maybe you should ask who is getting the fish? is it anbu or a person from ultimatebettas? and he says you will get your money back so that is good!


All things considered, why should I believe him???? 

He sent me a message through PayPal saying:

"i will be refunding your money next week."

So what's it going to be? Next week or in two weeks????!!! 

I just sent HIM an e-mail:


Here you say you will refund my money in 2 weeks. Yet, through PayPal you say you will refund it next week. Obviously, I want my money NOW!!!! 

How many people have you scammed on this deal? How many $20.00/$22.00, etc. have you collected on these fish? 

Do you even OWN these fish? Or were they just some random pics you stole off the internet???


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are his fish because i saw him trying to breed them in a thread i read. i just want to know who got the fish now! i don't think he scammed anyone but he was just trying to sell them quick and he had a solid plan but it kinda back tracked.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

If his plan was so solid, why didn't he just say the fish were sold since Anbu had already paid for them??? 

And once they were paid for - TWICE!!! - why did he then list them on another forum????? 

Nope - I am NOT buying this bologna sausage! I'll believe I'm getting my refund when I see it in my PayPal account!!!

I'm sure his mother would be SO proud!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Landon21 said:


> guys my paypal wasnt verified meaning that i can receive money but do nothing with it, i didnt know i had to connect it to a bank account which i do not have at the moment. i just got to my new place and am starting a new job tomorrow, i feel bad for what has happened and im broke at the moment but my first check is going to resolving this, just please give me some time.. i cant say how sorry i am, im ashamed at my stupidity.. its going to take time but i swear on my word i will resolve this.. i was talking to you guys while i was moving furniture and figured whoever sent it first would get the pair and id refund the other, but now i cant go with either option.. just please give me time...


I don't believe that. if you can't do anything with the money, then it should be sitting in your PayPal account. Click on the transaction details, scroll down to find the "REFUND" button & click it!!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

lol. so is anbu getting them? and i agree he shouldn't have posted it so many times but he was desperate to get rid of them!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> lol. so is anbu getting them? and i agree he shouldn't have posted it so many times but he was desperate to get rid of them!


You can believe in his good intentions if you want, but I sure don't! There just isn't ANY reason to keep posting and "selling" once the fish have been paid for!!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

BTW, what DID happen to the fish???????


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't believe him I got the same email. How can he not send back a refund when the money is sitting there and going no where?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

now i beleive it was a scam because anbu didn't get them which probably means he gave them to somebody from another forum which was posted after he got your money!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> now i beleive it was a scam because anbu didn't get them which probably means he gave them to an ultimatebettas person which was posted after he got your money!


He probably never sent any fish at all.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

anbu said:


> I don't believe him I got the same email. How can he not send back a refund when the money is sitting there and going no where?


100% CORRECT!!!!

You know, it's not the $22.00 so much. That isn't going to make me or break me, but it sure is the PRINCIPAL!!! 

Personally, I can't STAND thieves!!!! :evil:

BTW, I sent him a money request through PayPal in addition to opening a dispute!

I am absolutely LIVID!!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

kathstew said:


> He probably never sent any fish at all.


I think you are probably right on the money, Kath!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well is he banned from this site yet? you will, somehow, get your money back whether it be the easy way or the hard way. what he did was wrong so just take a breath and calm down. i agree with you one hundred percent but being angry won't fix what he did or get your money back!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't believe you can even set up a paypal account unless you have a bank account..I am pretty sure its one of the required fields during sign up..._i could be wrong though...it's been awhile since I have set up my account.._
I am not sure I understand why they cannot refund through paypal...if you sent the money via paypal..its there in the account..why can't it just be sent back?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I don't believe you can even set up a paypal account unless you have a bank account..I am pretty sure its one of the required fields during sign up..._i could be wrong though...it's been awhile since I have set up my account.._
> I am not sure I understand why they cannot refund through paypal...if you sent the money via paypal..its there in the account..why can't it just be sent back?


EXCELLENT question!!!! Yes, just WHY can't it be refunded if it's just sitting there?????


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> well is he banned from this site yet? you will, somehow, get your money back whether it be the easy way or the hard way. what he did was wrong so just take a breath and calm down. i agree with you one hundred percent but being angry won't fix what he did or get your money back!


I know you are right, but, boy oh boy, it is HARD to be calm when somebody STEALS from you!!! 

For some reason, I feel so comfortable with the forum so trusted him since he is a member. BAD move on my part! 

I know Drama Queen is looking into the banning thing, but don't know any results yet.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

If the seller is around:
https://www.paypalobjects.com/WEBSC..._WebsitePaymentsStandard_IntegrationGuide.pdf


> Refunding Within 60 Days of Payment
> You can refund the entire amount of a transaction or portions of it. If you issue a refund within
> 60 days, the original transaction fee for receiving the payment is credited to your account. For
> partial refunds, you are credited a percentage of the original transaction fee based on the
> ...


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

that seriously sucks. i got hit once but it was a battery for my laptop $80. transaction was quick, gave 1 week grace for delivery. had a shipping number pretty quick but it was never valid. thought maybe the number wasn't input into the system. wrong, after 3 weeks i nothing substantial and the seller lost use of his voice/hands that he didnt respond. reported it and got the money back within a week. its was canada-battery.ca that the scammer was using.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I don't believe you can even set up a paypal account unless you have a bank account..I am pretty sure its one of the required fields during sign up..._i could be wrong though...it's been awhile since I have set up my account.._
> I am not sure I understand why they cannot refund through paypal...if you sent the money via paypal..its there in the account..why can't it just be sent back?


i opened one for selling purchases. i didnt link my bank account until a few weeks later. and this was recently. so no, you dont need one to create and it takes a few days to link a bank account to the paypal (if you have one).

Also, all you have to do is hit refund, so i believe he is lying about that.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"Also, all you have to do is hit refund, so i believe he is lying about that."

ABSOLUTELY!!!

80 bucks, Nel???? I WOULD be beside myself if it were THAT much!!!! 

I sure HOPE we get our money back - some way, some how!!!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

$80 was a bargain if it was valid. the dell battery was atleast $150 legit retail IF i found it on their site (no such luck). my laptop has no battery, its all AC current. i Fing hate scammers, i dont think i need to explain anymore.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I got a cheapo battery from amazon..and the cord is only like 3 foot long...it sucks so bad...haha


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh I feel so bad for all of you that were caught in this. I hope it gets resolved soon and you get your money back.

I guess the best place to buy fish if from the store and from people whom you can go and visit and pick and see the fish right there in front on you.

I have never bought any fish online nor would I either for this very reason. I know alot of people do but I never would I want to see right in front of me what I am paying for.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## gummi (Jun 4, 2011)

This guy posts on Friday evening at 10:46 p.m. that he's selling his fish because he has to be out of his apartment by Sunday morning? Not to mention, the day before that he was posting about spawning them. Yeah, that doesn't sound the least bit "fishy". He's either a scam artist or an extremely poor planner.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=75727

Fishy to me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He posted on another forum that he was in the reserves and was being deployed.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Gawd - I never noticed he had posted just the day before!!! 

Being deployed???? He told US he was starting a new job on Monday, moving over the week-end & couldn't take the fish with him to his new apartment!!! 

LIAR!!!!!

I have purchased fish on-line for YEARS and never had a problem!!! 

i was SO excited about finally having a red PK (wanted one for a long time) at a reasonable price AND being able to help out a fellow forum member, I just never thought it through or checked things out. NEVER again will I purchase anything from a forum member without checking first - NEVER!!!! 

Sometime last year somebody on the forum (don't remember who) offered to send me some frogbit that I wanted for free - just pm my address to them. I did and - - - - NOTHING!! What's up with THAT kind of stuff!!!!?????? 

DQ, how is the banning of this THIEF coming along????


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I feel so sad to those who got caught in this.
I hope it gets resolved!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Has anyone gotten their money back yet? What an unfortunate situation D:


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

*Ouch!!*

This is a sad thread, just awful and just goes to show you can't trust anyone...as far as paypal is concerned I just went thru a snafoo with a payment, and it took over a week and a half to get my money back. It started with a payment to a transhipper, but the amount was wrong so they did a refund on first day. Then my original payment sent was on hold. I called paypal customer service who advised that the hold was until the original payment was cleared from my checking. Then the refund would go thru only to my paypal account. After 1 week it was finally back in my paypal account then had to transfer funds back into my checking...Paypal can be tricky sometimes...but this whole PK converstion sounds like a scam to me, if not the person is a horrible story teller!!:evil: And I agree if the money is in Paypal account then just hit "REFUND" that simple!! Why would you have to wait for a paycheck??? I wonder if anyone has reported this person to UB as well, so no one else gets taken.
Sorry you 2 had to suffer when trying to help.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a beautiful breeding pair of red PKs I need to sell cause I'm moving, send me a PM if you want them I have to have them out of here ASAP. $20 ships!!

I'm really sorry you guys got screwed over like that. I know that refunds on paypal are quick and painless cause I had to be refunded twice the other day cause I misclicked alot.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Has anyone gotten their money back yet? What an unfortunate situation D:


I haven't.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I'm SO sorry you guys. What a horrible thread to run across. To add my two cents, my husband and I are *seasoned* paypal users as we have a business on ebay. Everything this person was saying to you was a bunch of lies. Good news is that it was done through Paypal so you have a good chance of getting your money back. It may take a while, but the odds are in your favor. Nothing is worse than realizing you got scammed. It's like coming home to your house being ransacked. Again, I'm just sorry!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just want to let everyone know that Landon has been banned. Lion Mom and Anbu, I hope you guys get your money back. Let me know if you do.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

...Wow...I haven't been on here since that last post of mine...I never saw this coming...I was even considering breaking down and buying the pair my self just to help the person out...that's just scary...and to think that nobody even ended up with a fish in the end is just...well...even more scary!

...I will admit(though I still hold out hope that this might have been a mix up not a scam*wishful thinking* ) that I thought it was a little funny for her to risk shipping her fish on saturday morning knowing that the fish would be sitting through the post office the whole of sunday...but I just chalked that up to possible in-experience with the workings of the post office...or desperation

sigh* go figure...hope you guys get your money back :-(


----------



## gummi (Jun 4, 2011)

If you paid with a credit card through PayPal you can also get the credit card company involved to add a little extra pressure if need be. It's a shame that you basically have to cross your fingers these days every time you deal with someone online.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Not only did this person lie, cheat and steal from Lion Mon and anbu....but they also lied, cheated and stole from every member that took time to post in his many threads......

I hope you guys get your money back and I am sure you will since it went through paypal and caught really early in the game....I bet he didn't count on that....laffs..........

Keep us updated Lion Mom and anbu on what happens....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, well, well.... talk about a stroll down memory lane.

Don't feel bad Lionmom and Anbu. This EXACT same thing happened with me and a few other members with a certain TROLL last year.

Lionmom, you should be able to get your money back through paypal. They refunded my money when it happened to me but it does take a while (red tape and what not).

It really sucks what happened and anyone that is on other pet related forums keep a watch out! It's likely he'll try to pull this scam again.


The real sad part is, not only did two members get scammed out of money but it also makes us who are legitimately trying to sell fish through forums look like scammers  I wouldn't be surprised if this incident makes it harder for members like myself to sell and rehome fish through the forum.


ETA... Didn't this member have a facebook page? If so I'd like the link so I can report him to facebook if at all possible. People should really learn not to err.. mess.. with BF.com.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, it IS a shame and, yes, he IS a con artist!!!

His PayPal & e-mail are set up under the name John Cowling, but somehow Anbu found out his REAL name is Landon Jacob Cowling of Texarkana, Texas and NOT Oklahoma like he claimed here. 

I called my bank today, but they can't do anything since I DID authorize the transaction. Well, I COULD put a stop payment on it, but that would cost more than the $22.00!!!  Hopefully, PayPal will refund the money. 

I am SUPER glad he is banned!!! 

I HOPE we get our money back & will keep all informed.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Well, well, well.... talk about a stroll down memory lane.
> 
> Don't feel bad Lionmom and Anbu. This EXACT same thing happened with me and a few other members with a certain TROLL last year.
> 
> ...


I hate to say it, but I would NEVER again purchase anything off the forum without references!! Sad, just sad.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It'll cost a lot more than $22 but if you could prove fraud you could get him for a lot more. Peeples don't look too kindly on internet fraud these days.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Well, well, well.... talk about a stroll down memory lane.
> 
> Don't feel bad Lionmom and Anbu. This EXACT same thing happened with me and a few other members with a certain TROLL last year.
> 
> ...


This!!! ^^^^ :/

I'm currently trying to sell some females and when I saw all this happen,it made me real mad, because like Jackie said, some of us are actually trying to sell....

Lion mom and anbu, best of luck on getting your money back.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm always wary of scammers online. This guy seemed like bad news from the first post. First of all, if the place won't allow pets, why wait so long to try to sell your fish? He was also playing the pity angle quite a bit. And so broke you can't refund someone $22? Bull.

And maybe I'm wrong in thinking this, but I would never buy from someone who couldn't take the time to use proper grammar and punctuation. If the sell is that important, you'd think the seller would try to make their post a little easier on the eyes.

And Lion Mom, the betta in your avatar is gorgeous.  Is he yours or a pic from the internet?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If I remember correctly, one of his first posts was asking if anyone wanted to buy his website.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah, I remember that website post too. He did it on another site, too. He certainly bided his time well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate when people post something here then turn around and post WORD FOR WORD the same thing on another forum.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"And Lion Mom, the betta in your avatar is gorgeous.  Is he yours or a pic from the internet?"

Thank you. He's mine - that's Astro. What happened was I was trying to take some pictures of him - and I am TERRIBLE at taking pics - but they came out too dark. When I lightened them up, I got this strange effect, but liked it so I kept it. 

No $22.00 back YET, but will keep all informed. Wonder how many scams that yahoo has pulled off???? 

BTW, here is a pic of Astro without the strange effect (the second pic is his listing photo):


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I hate that this happened :evil:. There are a lot of honest people on this forum trying to sell fish. I'm about to spawn a couple pairs and I plan on using this forum to help find them homes. I hate that other peoples selfishness could ruin it for the honest people on here.

I hope you guys get your money back.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That really sucks. At first I was giving this guy the benefit of the doubt since anyone can make mistakes, but accepting money from two people, and still not taking care of it made me loose hope in him


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I hope you both do get your money back that is such a shame that people can do things like this. It makes it bad for the folks that are honest and want to sell their fish online.

But.....guess what I got in my inbox today. I will not post the web site to this forum as I don't know if I can or not. But in this email there was a person claiming to need to find a home for their two bettas ASAP, the name is not the same as the one on this forum but I guess one can change names on other sites and do this exact same thing.

I did not reply to this email I deleted it and when I use to visit this site this particular person seems to do this often but they have never been banned from the site as I do recognize the name.

Be careful out there folks, don't get caught up in these crazy people needing to find homes for the bettas like tomorrow. If anyone wants to know the site pm me and I will tell you who and what forum as I don't want to cause any problems on here.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Was it a pm or an actual e-mail?


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, well, well. I was just on the other site and low and behold guess who is on there with the exact same plakat pair?

Seems he is in trouble on there too not getting along with members. He is 21 years old claims to be in the guard, reputation is very poor and is wanting anyone to take his betta forum for free what ever that means. So there is a bit about the character.

Glad he is no longer on here, thanks to the mods but he is still on the other site I mentioned. 

I will stay here with the nice people....;-) Plus the other site even with good antivirus I seem to have issues.

Will gladly tell anyone whom wants to stay clear of the site just pm me.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Pm (private message)


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Let me interject since this issue is still occuring: Internet scamming is a Federal offense. While it's easier to believe that this is some young person from Texas just scamming for a few dollars, the reality is it's probably an international scheme. The first step, whether it's international or national, is to contact the Federal authorities and talk to an agent about what is going on. They have a specific department that works solely on this type of scam. Especially if the person is still active, the Feds have a better chance of stopping it and hopefully catching the people involved. LionMom and Adbu, I highly encourage to contact your local Federal Beaurea of Investigation (FBI) and have a conversation. They will ask you for the posts and emails and pm's and follow through. While I've never been a victim of internet scamming, I came real close one time. The Feds responded immediately. This issue is a serious one, even if it's just $22 here and there. Hopefully you can help deter our wonderful fish sites from being a target for theives in the future.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i agree flowerslegacy. because if he will continue doing this, it can escalate to more than 22 dollars. and even now think about it. he is getting 22 dollars from like 4 people. thats 88 dollars!!!


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

I say yeah call the FBI...it would sure be worth the phone call...maybe one less internet scammer out there. Atleast one less for us Betta lovers to worry about, especially if he is still active on another site. That pretty much seals it...if he was really honest about returning money, he wouldn't still be trying to pawn off the pair on another site. Probably not his fish, hacked the picture of the web somewhere, is my guess!! Gosh this is just awfull!! JUST MAKES ME:evil:!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I just have to say, I sat back and watch this whole topic unfold and wow. I do want to say to those worried about people not buying from them because of this stuff... I would still buy from you  This guy was a unknown member selling two fish. Yes, my heart hurt for him but even if he was Canadian, I couldn't pay for the fish. But but but if it was someone on here that's known and has been on a while AND has other members buying, I'd buy


----------

